# Shimano or Look Pedals?



## Peteaud (19 Jan 2014)

Having now got a pair of spangly new road shoes, i just need a decent set of pedals.

The bike has Shimano ultegra 6700 groupset.

I can get the 6700 pedal for £70, but...

I can get the 6800 carbon version for £78.00

on top of all this, the look keo 2 carbon get good reviews and have a wider axle allowing some spacers to be used, although i cant find these spacers in stock anywhere.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/look-keo-2-max-carbon-pedals/

look are just over budget, but would go to that if they are worth the extra.

I have used shimano spd-sl (R540) and got on ok with them, the exustar look version i have used seemed ok, but not as good as shimano.

Dont mind paying up to £100 as they are for the pampered summer bike, but at that price, i cant afford to get the choice wrong.

Does anyone use the look pedals, if so what are your thoughts.

Also looked at Time Expresso, but some of the reviews put me off.

Any thoughts.


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Jan 2014)

Look are lighter at the same price point than shimano. In terms of size and functionality they are probably pretty similar. I use Keos and have had no issues with them.


----------



## Peteaud (19 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Look are lighter at the same price point than shimano. In terms of size and functionality they are probably pretty similar. I use Keos and have had no issues with them.



A lot of the reviews say the look cleats wear at a silly rate, how have you found them?


----------



## eck (19 Jan 2014)

Look, or Shimano, cleats will wear quickly if you walk in them. Get a pair of cleat covers for the cafe stop. They also help to stop you slipping on the floor. For example: 
http://www.probikekit.co.uk/bicycle...currency=GBP&gclid=CMPi1cL1ibwCFWLHtAodDn4AgA
But be sure to get covers specific to your cleats.


----------



## young Ed (19 Jan 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Having now got a pair of spangly new road shoes, i just need a decent set of pedals.
> 
> The bike has Shimano ultegra 6700 groupset.
> 
> ...


nothing on the pedals from me but if the spacers are just plain nothing special spacer i could easily make some up for you if you just provide me with dimensions
i know i'm just removing disadvantages here and making the choice harder!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Jan 2014)

I get over 18 months or about 10000 miles out of a set of look cleats. I'm happy with that.


----------



## Peteaud (19 Jan 2014)

young Ed said:


> nothing on the pedals from me but if the spacers are just plain nothing special spacer i could easily make some up for you if you just provide me with dimensions
> i know i'm just removing disadvantages here and making the choice harder!
> Cheers Ed



Thanks for the offer but i work in engineering (CNC Sliding Head) and if i need i will make them out of titanium as we use a lot of the stuff.


----------



## young Ed (19 Jan 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Thanks for the offer but i work in engineering (CNC Sliding Head) and if i need i will make them out of titanium as we use a lot of the stuff.


Any ti going spare just pm me!
Cheers Ed


----------



## User6179 (19 Jan 2014)

You can get 105 pedals which are 9 grams heavier than Ultegra for £30ish with cleats .


----------



## Peteaud (19 Jan 2014)

Eddy said:


> You can get 105 pedals which are 9 grams heavier than Ultegra for £30ish with cleats .



I know but this is for my CF Di2 pampered machine, so it must either match, 6700 or be better.


----------



## User6179 (19 Jan 2014)

Peteaud said:


> I know but this is for my CF Di2 pampered machine, so it must either match, 6700 or be better.



Tart


----------



## gbb (19 Jan 2014)

Not for any specific reason, ive always had Looks, from the old Deltas to Keos, never had problems with cleat wear based on leisure / fitness riding. Dont use them for commuting though, perhaps more regular clipping and unclipping would accelerate their demise. In fact, in ten years or so, ive never replaced a set of cleats through 3 or 4 sets of pedals
Walking in Looks can be skittery, Shimano may be better, dunno, never had them.


----------



## Kies (19 Jan 2014)

Had Look keo's since day one of the road bike. No issues and used the original cleats for 18 months and 2500 miles.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (19 Jan 2014)

Keo 2 blades are the best of the bunch imho..
Just look at the size of the foot platform on the looks compared to the Shimano Dura-Ace.
They just offer a more stable foot platform


----------



## ayceejay (19 Jan 2014)

I went through Time Shimano and Look before getting to Spedplay that ae the best.


----------



## Peteaud (19 Jan 2014)

Eddy said:


> Tart



Yep


----------



## musa (19 Jan 2014)

Speedplay if the rate of deterioration wasnt quick if not shimano 

A lot more support given buts that my opinion


----------



## Peteaud (19 Jan 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Keo 2 blades are the best of the bunch imho..
> Just look at the size of the foot platform on the looks compared to the Shimano Dura-Ace.
> They just offer a more stable foot platform



Interesting, but no adjustment and the review on wiggle is terrible. Have you got these on any of your bikes?
Like the idea and the width and just about affordable.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Jan 2014)

Eddy said:


> You can get 105 pedals which are 9 grams heavier than Ultegra for £30ish with cleats .


Oooh, where?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (19 Jan 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Interesting, but no adjustment and the review on wiggle is terrible. Have you got these on any of your bikes?
> Like the idea and the width and just about affordable.



Yea I have the Carbon and Titanium blades, the lack of adjustability is not an issue as they do not need adjusting. Just make certain you get the correct strength carbon spring and your good to go.






I run the red 16nm spring blade


----------



## User6179 (19 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Oooh, where?



Cant remember where I bought mine , might of been in Ribble sale , currently £36 at Ribble .


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Jan 2014)

Eddy said:


> Cant remember where I bought mine , might of been in Ribble sale , currently £36 at Ribble .



Ta


----------



## User6179 (19 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Ta



Out of stock , extra 12% off as well


----------



## Peteaud (19 Jan 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Yea I have the Carbon and Titanium blades, the lack of adjustability is not an issue as they do not need adjusting. Just make certain you get the correct strength carbon spring and your good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply Mr H, can I ask one more thing, how do they hang? Do they need flipping with your toe or is it straight in?

What cleats do you use?, i think i might need the 9 degree as i do like to squirm about a bit.


----------



## YahudaMoon (19 Jan 2014)

kEO are great though the cleats start wearing out as soon as the packaging is opened.

My next bike is having the speedplay system should I ever choose a road pedal again as the cleat is steel and very hard wearing plus super light pedals.

I wouldnt waste your money on Shimano or Look pedals


----------



## YahudaMoon (19 Jan 2014)




----------



## Peteaud (19 Jan 2014)

Dont think they will fit my shoes.


----------



## YahudaMoon (19 Jan 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Dont think they will fit my shoes.



The'll fit any road shoe as far as Im aware?


----------



## Peteaud (19 Jan 2014)

YahudaMoon said:


> The'll fit any road shoe as far as Im aware?



Ok, i will look into them (no pun intended).

What is the approx diameter of the pedal?

I have wide feet and really want a wide pedal to eliminate any hotspots.


----------



## Peteaud (19 Jan 2014)

YahudaMoon said:


> te]



Can you walk in them at all, without trashing them?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Jan 2014)

I'm quite liking the look of those speed plays, how do they lock onto the pedals?


----------



## mattobrien (19 Jan 2014)

I went from a 105 pedal to a look keo max 2 carbon, as the looks where OEM on a new bike. The Looks felt much better than the 105's, easier to clip into and it felt like more of a platform to push down on. 

I also bought some Look Ti blades for the good bike and kept the Max for the winter bike. 

Look pedals appear to be lighter than the equivalent shimano, the Ti blades are around 190grms for the pedals, whereas Dura Ace were a reasonable percentage more, not much though int he grand scheme.

I am very happy with my pedal choice.


----------



## Peteaud (19 Jan 2014)

mattobrien said:


> I went from a 105 pedal to a look keo max 2 carbon, as the looks where OEM on a new bike. The Looks felt much better than the 105's, easier to clip into and it felt like more of a platform to push down on.
> 
> I also bought some Look Ti blades for the good bike and kept the Max for the winter bike.
> 
> ...



Looks are winning at the moment. I am not going to make a snap decision, but the speedplay just look way to complicated. The roads i ride are backlanes and the cleats can get pretty crud filled. Winter bike has SPD so in fairness the new ones will be summer only, and the looks do look good, and are light. The non adjustment is a bit worrying tho.


----------



## Peteaud (19 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I'm quite liking the look of those speed plays, how do they lock onto the pedals?



Stomp down.


----------



## YahudaMoon (19 Jan 2014)

Ive not used road shoes for about 6 years due to the Look plastic cleats being made of not plastic, but cheese, they just dont last any time at all

Speedplays I havent used, though got onto them about 7 years back and people say they are very good with a cleat that last ages as it has a steel plate

Speedplay recommend changing the cleats every 5000 miles I think?

More expensive the Speedplays though Ithink a better investment long term, and lots of pro cyclist use them, so they cant be bad?


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Jan 2014)

Where have you seen the 6800 for £78 ?
Ive just been looking myself and with everything Ultegra it just seems rude not to have the pedals 
I was looking here
http://www.pedalon.co.uk/acatalog/Shimano-Ultegra-PD6800-Carbon-SPD-SL-Pedals.html
and came onto the forum to ask about them when I saw this post .


----------



## Peteaud (19 Jan 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Where have you seen the 6800 for £78 ?
> Ive just been looking myself and with everything Ultegra it just seems rude not to have the pedals
> I was looking here
> http://www.pedalon.co.uk/acatalog/Shimano-Ultegra-PD6800-Carbon-SPD-SL-Pedals.html
> and came onto the forum to ask about them when I saw this post .


http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/shimano-ultegra-spd-sl-6800-carbon-road-pedals/rp-prod106702

It is almost rude not to press buy.


----------



## Peteaud (19 Jan 2014)

Shimano Ultegra 6800 carbon ordered.

Thanks all.

Love the look and design of the Keo2 but no adjustment left me wondering, what if.
Like the idea behind speedplay, dont like the maintenance required.
I paid £78.00 for Ultegra 6800 Carbon pedals, if i dont like them i can sell them easy enough without losing too much. RRP £150.00 eek


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Jan 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Stomp down.



I figured that  I meant do they clip under the cleat? To the side? Using magnets?

Lummy they're expensive though!


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Jan 2014)

Forgetting all the technical aspects
Get them  You cant have the whole group set and then mix and match the pedals ! A true tart would never dream of it


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Jan 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Shimano Ultegra 6800 carbon ordered.
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> ...



Phew ! For a second there I thought you had lost your way


----------



## YahudaMoon (19 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I figured that  I meant do they clip under the cleat? To the side? Using magnets?
> 
> Lummy they're expensive though!



So are the Keo's when you start buying cleats every few month, hence I use SPD


----------



## Peteaud (19 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I figured that  I meant do they clip under the cleat? To the side? Using magnets?
> 
> Lummy they're expensive though!



link here.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cNQTjOwu6A


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Jan 2014)

Peteaud said:


> link here.
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cNQTjOwu6A




Cor that's a good solid sound! And yes that answered my question nicely


----------



## Peteaud (19 Jan 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Phew ! For a second there I thought you had lost your way



Ive never had issues with any shimano products, so althought the 6700 pedals would be correct, the 6800 will sit nicely, and for the price a bargain.

I would like to try speedplay tho.


----------



## Peteaud (19 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Cor that's a good solid sound! And yes that answered my question nicely


Look up the cleat install, PITA

Might be wrong, but reading the reviews it seems hit and miss.


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Jan 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Ive never had issues with any shimano products, so althought the 6700 pedals would be correct, the 6800 will sit nicely, and for the price a bargain.
> 
> I would like to try speedplay tho.



The 6800 has the Ultegra name on the side , that's all that matters


----------



## Peteaud (19 Jan 2014)

As it is made of carbon it can't get wet tho....


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Jan 2014)

Of course not , they may get osmosis !


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Jan 2014)

Any pictures of them fitted yet ? Im not sure on 67 or 6800


----------



## Peteaud (27 Jan 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Any pictures of them fitted yet ? Im not sure on 67 or 6800



No not yet, probably wont get fitted for a while as the bikes going nowhere at the moment.

However, go for the 6800, the quality is stunning, and they look really smart.

for the price, you can not go wrong


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Jan 2014)

I was bidding on some 6700 on ebay but its gone over £60 now so for the extra few quid I think you're right . Am I right in thinking the 6700 is last years model and the 6800 is this years ? I cant seem to find any info about the two online to compare them .


----------



## Peteaud (27 Jan 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I was bidding on some 6700 on ebay but its gone over £60 now so for the extra few quid I think you're right . Am I right in thinking the 6700 is last years model and the 6800 is this years ? I cant seem to find any info about the two online to compare them .


6800 is the current version, 6700 is last years.

CRC did have both, but the 6700 are only around £7.00 cheaper and are not carbon.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/shimano-ultegra-spd-sl-6700-road-pedals/rp-prod67248


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Jan 2014)

There is a carbon version of the 6700 but they are sold out everywhere , apart from the ones on ebay but they where used . 6800's now ordered


----------



## Peteaud (27 Jan 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> There is a carbon version of the 6700 but they are sold out everywhere , apart from the ones on ebay but they where used . 6800's now ordered



You wont regret it.


----------



## e-rider (27 Jan 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Having now got a pair of spangly new road shoes, i just need a decent set of pedals.
> 
> The bike has Shimano ultegra 6700 groupset.
> 
> ...


I'm a fan of the keo2 max carbons - can be bought for £75 if you're lucky!


----------



## Peteaud (27 Jan 2014)

e-rider said:


> I'm a fan of the keo2 max carbons - can be bought for £75 if you're lucky!



They do look good but i wimped out and went for Shimano as tried and trusted.


----------



## e-rider (27 Jan 2014)

Peteaud said:


> A lot of the reviews say the look cleats wear at a silly rate, how have you found them?


I've been a Look pedal user since 1988
The latest keo cleats only wear fast if you walk a lot in them. With normal use (3000 miles/year) mine last about 12 months; which for £10 isn't bad.


----------



## e-rider (27 Jan 2014)

Peteaud said:


> They do look good but i wimped out and went for Shimano as tried and trusted.


look-shimano - it's all good. Funny that you say 'tried and trusted' as Look have been making clipless pedals for decades longer than Shimano, and when Shimano first released clipless pedals (esp. road pedals) nobody would go near them (their mtb spd pedals were a hit from the start though).


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Jan 2014)

I like the look pedals but as the group set on the TCR is all Ultegra 
I wonder how much the 6700's will go for on ebay ..... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400652562053?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649


----------



## Peteaud (27 Jan 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I like the look pedals but as the group set on the TCR is all Ultegra
> I wonder how much the 6700's will go for on ebay ..... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400652562053?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649






£62 at the moment, so i reckon around £66.00


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Jan 2014)

It got too close to the price of a new pair for me to carry on bidding . When you add the postage and the next bid youre looking at £67 for a second hand pair of pedals . I'm out


----------



## Peteaud (27 Jan 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> It got too close to the price of a new pair for me to carry on bidding . When you add the postage and the next bid youre looking at £67 for a second hand pair of pedals . I'm out



Thats ebay for you.

2/3 of norm price for me max, or i will buy new.


----------



## Peteaud (27 Jan 2014)

£69.89 + £3.00 postage

Utter madness


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (27 Jan 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Thanks for your reply Mr H, can I ask one more thing, how do they hang? Do they need flipping with your toe or is it straight in?
> 
> What cleats do you use?, i think i might need the 9 degree as i do like to squirm about a bit.



They hang slightly nose down you just pop your toe in, I don't have any issue... If you have used Look Keo's before its just more of the same.


----------



## Dusty Bin (27 Jan 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> They hang slightly nose down



nose up ?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (27 Jan 2014)

Dusty Bin said:


> nose up ?



Yep, my mistake.. Lol

Thx for translating


----------



## HLaB (27 Jan 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Ta


Planet X were selling for £26 iirc


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Jan 2014)

HLaB said:


> Planet X were selling for £26 iirc



Bit steeper now 
Http://www.planetx.co.uk/search-results?keywords=105+pedals

Must save up my pennies


----------



## choplee (28 Jan 2014)

Anyone running time...??? just to add to shimano ,look & speedplay group


----------



## e-rider (7 Oct 2015)

I just replaced worn out keo max2 carbons with the newish keo Blade 2 pedals - however, they have been making loads of clicks, pops and other noises from day one, I'm gutted. Does anyone know how to cure this? The usual drop of oil on the stainless steel plate doesn't work with these! I'm now trying to return them for refund as they are so bad!
EDIT: the shop will not take them back because they say that Look says there is no problem if the pedals make these noises! WTF never buying Look again


----------

